# góc nhờ vả khi đi du lịch châu âu



## Dương Thanh Hàm (4 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Chào mọi người. Mình muốn đến Châu Âu vào cuối đông này, mình dự định  đi một mình. Mình tính bay từ Sài Gòn đến Bỉ và ở lại Bỉ trong 1 tuần. Mình muốn hỏi mọi người từ Bỉ mình sẽ đi đến những quốc gia nào gần và đẹp nhất vào cuối đông này ngoài noel ra còn lễ hội gì ko các bác nhỉ ? à các bác chỉ luôn giúp mình những nơi có thức ăn ngon và nhà hàng bán đồ ăn của Châu á và chỗ mua sắm luôn nha Mình đi một mình nên có một chút lo lắng, làm ơn giúp mình. CÁM ƠN MỌI NGƯỜI RẤT NHIỀU


----------



## vodinhduy (6 Tháng mười hai 2018)

từ bỉ thì đi qua pháp hà lan thụy sĩ đức , vừa gần vừa có nhiều cảnh đẹp


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (11 Tháng mười hai 2018)

đi bỉ thì qua Brussels có phố mua sắm mà mua, giá cũng ok


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (11 Tháng mười hai 2018)

đã đi bỉ rồi thì bác đi luôn pháp đức hà lan luôn đi tại cũng sát biên giới bỉ với nhiều cảnh đẹp  , có nhiều thứ để đi chơi với mua sắm nữa. bữa lướt lướt web thấy bên tugo có tour đi hết tất cả các nước này luôn á, bác coi thử chứ mới đi mà đi 1 mình chán lắm với lại ko có ai hướng dẫn ngơ ngơ bị cướp như chơi.


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (11 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ở Bỉ bạn có thể ghé Bruges rất đẹp, đi trong ngày về. Sau đó bắt tàu sang Paris.


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (11 Tháng mười hai 2018)

đi Bỉ 1 minh thi cần thận nhưng khu có bon đen bạn nhớ, .. tu Bỉ di Dan Mach cung gân bạn ah


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (11 Tháng mười hai 2018)

cám ơn vì đã nhắc mình, bắt đầu tìm hiểu về Dan Mach ,cảm ơn bạn


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (11 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> Ở Bỉ bạn có thể ghé Bruges rất đẹp, đi trong ngày về. Sau đó bắt tàu sang Paris.


minh sẽ nhớ, cám ơn bạn


----------



## vodinhduy (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)




----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Bỉ ở Bruxelles 1 ngày là đủ rồi, đi quảng trường, xem socola, tiệm bán bia, xem tượng thằng nhỏ....ở ngay Bourse có tiệm bán đồ châu á, xung quanh thì nhiều tiệm ăn lắm, tha hồ chọn. Đi Bruges 1-2 ngày, có nhu cầu mua kim cương thì đi Antwerp. Chứ ko thì đi Bỉ 3 ngày thui, đi những nước khác đẹp hơn


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> đi Bỉ 1 minh thi cần thận nhưng khu có bon đen bạn nhớ, .. tu Bỉ di Dan Mach cung gân bạn ah


Bỉ đúng là rất phức tạp. Ông anh mình từng mất máy chụp hình. Đã cẩn thận mua khoá để xích chặt cái camera vào dây nịt. Thế mà lên xe bus, chen đông đúc sao mà nó tháo lấy mất cái máy mà cái khoá ở dây nịt vẫn ở trạng thái đóng. Lúc mất ko hề hay biết, 1 lúc sau cần máy chụp mới phát hiện. 

1 lần mình và ox ngồi ghế ngồi cửa Starbucks chờ 2 đứa bạn vô trong mua đồ. Ngồi kiểu vòng tròn, valy thì dồn để 1 góc trong kẹt. Thế mà có 1 thằng thò tay từ phía sau ox mình lấy cái túi xách của ox mình để ngay chân, mình ngồi đối diện thấy ox hét lớn lên, ngẩng đầu lên ngó thì thấy thằng đó đg cầm cái túi xách lên. Nó thấy ox mình la lớn và có mấy police đg đi tuần gần đó nên hết hồn quăng lại bỏ chạy. 

Nói chung bạn đi Châu Âu mà Bỉ, Pháp, Tây Ban Nha và Ý là phải cẩn thận. Giật đồ, móc túi chả khác gì VN, nhiều khi còn trắng trợn hơn. Rất nhiều các bạn du học sinh đi chơi những nước trên bị lừa và bị móc mất giấy tờ tuỳ thân lẫn passport.


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> Bỉ đúng là rất phức tạp. Ông anh mình từng mất máy chụp hình. Đã cẩn thận mua khoá để xích chặt cái camera vào dây nịt. Thế mà lên xe bus, chen đông đúc sao mà nó tháo lấy mất cái máy mà cái khoá ở dây nịt vẫn ở trạng thái đóng. Lúc mất ko hề hay biết, 1 lúc sau cần máy chụp mới phát hiện.
> 
> 1 lần mình và ox ngồi ghế ngồi cửa Starbucks chờ 2 đứa bạn vô trong mua đồ. Ngồi kiểu vòng tròn, valy thì dồn để 1 góc trong kẹt. Thế mà có 1 thằng thò tay từ phía sau ox mình lấy cái túi xách của ox mình để ngay chân, mình ngồi đối diện thấy ox hét lớn lên, ngẩng đầu lên ngó thì thấy thằng đó đg cầm cái túi xách lên. Nó thấy ox mình la lớn và có mấy police đg đi tuần gần đó nên hết hồn quăng lại bỏ chạy.
> 
> Nói chung bạn đi Châu Âu mà Bỉ, Pháp, Tây Ban Nha và Ý là phải cẩn thận. Giật đồ, móc túi chả khác gì VN, nhiều khi còn trắng trợn hơn. Rất nhiều các bạn du học sinh đi chơi những nước trên bị lừa và bị móc mất giấy tờ tuỳ thân lẫn passport.


Ở đâu cũng trộm cắp hết, ko chỉ ở Bỉ đâu, cẩn thận thôi. Mình ở ngoại ô, rất nhiều chỗ đẹp, thưởng thức không hết đâu. Đây là nơi mình sống. Mới chụp đó!


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)

neu ban tim hieu ban se biet Bi la trung tam chau au tu do ban di ca nuoc xung quanh rat gan va thuan tien tau xe .Neu co thoi gian ban o Bi 3ngay sau do do cac nuoc khac .Con van de an ninh o dau van phai can than thoi .chuc ban may man


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Từ Bỉ, bạn có thể qua Pháp và Hà Lan. Đấy là 2 nước gần nhất, có thể đi lại bằng đường bộ trong hành trình này. Nên nhớ rằng, đi MỘT MÌNH là một điều tuyệt vời, và chẳng có gì đến mức phải quá lo lắng đâu.


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Từ Bỉ, bạn có thể qua Pháp và Hà Lan. Đấy là 2 nước gần nhất, có thể đi lại bằng đường bộ trong hành trình này. Nên nhớ rằng, đi MỘT MÌNH là một điều tuyệt vời, và chẳng có gì đến mức phải quá lo lắng đâu.


thiệt là cũng lo,nhưng nghĩ mọi người có thể tại sao mình không? Giờ bạn nói mình thấy yên tâm hơn, sẽ ghé Pháp và Hà Lan. Cám ơn bạn nhiều lắm


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> Ở đâu cũng trộm cắp hết, ko chỉ ở Bỉ đâu, cẩn thận thôi. Mình ở ngoại ô, rất nhiều chỗ đẹp, thưởng thức không hết đâu. Đây là nơi mình sống. Mới chụp đó!


Đẹp quá


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Bạn đi châu âu cần mua sim 4G thì liên hệ mình nhé, free ship toàn quốc ạ.


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (13 Tháng mười hai 2018)

ở Bruxelles 1 ngày là đủ rồi, đi quảng trường, xem socola, tiệm bán bia, xem tượng thằng nhỏ....ở ngay Bourse có tiệm bán đồ châu á, xung quanh thì nhiều tiệm ăn lắm, tha hồ chọn. Đi Bruges 1-2 ngày, có nhu cầu mua kim cương thì đi Antwerp. Chứ ko thì đi Bỉ 3 ngày thui, đi những nước khác đẹp hơn


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (14 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Hà Lan vào mùa xuân là đẹp nhất gần Bỉ


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (14 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Bạn đi châu âu cần mua sim 4G thì liên hệ mình nhé, free ship toàn quốc ạ.


ok bạn


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (14 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> Hà Lan vào mùa xuân là đẹp nhất gần Bỉ


Mình thấy có đức nữa , cũng đẹp


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (14 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> Ở đâu cũng trộm cắp hết, ko chỉ ở Bỉ đâu, cẩn thận thôi. Mình ở ngoại ô, rất nhiều chỗ đẹp, thưởng thức không hết đâu. Đây là nơi mình sống. Mới chụp đó!


chết mất thôi, như tranh vậy


----------



## vodinhduy (14 Tháng mười hai 2018)

đẹp thật


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (15 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> Mình thấy có đức nữa , cũng đẹp


qua đức ăn xúc xích =))=))


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (15 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> Bỉ đúng là rất phức tạp. Ông anh mình từng mất máy chụp hình. Đã cẩn thận mua khoá để xích chặt cái camera vào dây nịt. Thế mà lên xe bus, chen đông đúc sao mà nó tháo lấy mất cái máy mà cái khoá ở dây nịt vẫn ở trạng thái đóng. Lúc mất ko hề hay biết, 1 lúc sau cần máy chụp mới phát hiện.
> 
> 1 lần mình và ox ngồi ghế ngồi cửa Starbucks chờ 2 đứa bạn vô trong mua đồ. Ngồi kiểu vòng tròn, valy thì dồn để 1 góc trong kẹt. Thế mà có 1 thằng thò tay từ phía sau ox mình lấy cái túi xách của ox mình để ngay chân, mình ngồi đối diện thấy ox hét lớn lên, ngẩng đầu lên ngó thì thấy thằng đó đg cầm cái túi xách lên. Nó thấy ox mình la lớn và có mấy police đg đi tuần gần đó nên hết hồn quăng lại bỏ chạy.
> 
> Nói chung bạn đi Châu Âu mà Bỉ, Pháp, Tây Ban Nha và Ý là phải cẩn thận. Giật đồ, móc túi chả khác gì VN, nhiều khi còn trắng trợn hơn. Rất nhiều các bạn du học sinh đi chơi những nước trên bị lừa và bị móc mất giấy tờ tuỳ thân lẫn passport.


gặp trúng đợt này bên châu âu có bạo động nữa chứ


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (15 Tháng mười hai 2018)

thấy bên châu âu bất ổn về chính trị quá . chắc k dám đi qá mấy chị e ơi


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (15 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> neu ban tim hieu ban se biet Bi la trung tam chau au tu do ban di ca nuoc xung quanh rat gan va thuan tien tau xe .Neu co thoi gian ban o Bi 3ngay sau do do cac nuoc khac .Con van de an ninh o dau van phai can than thoi .chuc ban may man


cảm ơn bạn


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (15 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> thấy bên châu âu bất ổn về chính trị quá . chắc k dám đi qá mấy chị e ơi


yên tâm đi bạn, bất ổn v họ vẫn đi ầm ầm kìa


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (15 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> qua đức ăn xúc xích =))=))


xúc xích bên đức bự lắm


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (15 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> đã đi bỉ rồi thì bác đi luôn pháp đức hà lan luôn đi tại cũng sát biên giới bỉ với nhiều cảnh đẹp  , có nhiều thứ để đi chơi với mua sắm nữa. bữa lướt lướt web thấy bên tugo có tour đi hết tất cả các nước này luôn á, bác coi thử chứ mới đi mà đi 1 mình chán lắm với lại ko có ai hướng dẫn ngơ ngơ bị cướp như chơi.


chị này nói đúng nè


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Hã ghé HÀ LAN, Thụy Điển và Pháp nhé


----------

